# EMS-Related Songs



## Stewart1990 (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes, we all know of the 'firemen's song' and the other greats by folk musicians. But I'm talking about what pumps you up for a long shift, picks you up when your down, and makes you swell up with a little bit of pride. Share with us your EMS playlist!


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm confused... song that talk about EMS stuff, or songs that we like to listen to while doing EMS stuff?


----------



## medicdan (Apr 22, 2009)

When i want a pick-me-up driving through Boston (or responding to a call), I blast "I'm Shipping Up To Boston" by Dropkick Murphys. There are plenty of songs related to EMS and medicine that can be interesting... everything from
How to Save a Life -- The Fray
Staying Alive -- BeeGees
Wanted Dead Or Alive-- Bon Jovi
Another One Bites the Dust-- Queen

Someone from a while ago had a playlist of music to play when with a psych patient... i recall it was funny...


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 22, 2009)

Keep Hope Alive by The Crystal Method
Ambulance Blues by Neil Young


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 22, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I'm confused... song that talk about EMS stuff, or songs that we like to listen to while doing EMS stuff?


Either/or. Its basically: What inspires you?


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 22, 2009)

How to Save a Life- The Fray
The Atist in the Ambulance- Thrice
Paramedic- These Green Eyes
Hero- Nickelback


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 22, 2009)

*re*

Pretty much the entire Means To An End album by Biohazard.


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 22, 2009)

Sadly, I have to add my entire list of downloaded ringtones to this:

I'm Shipping Up to Boston- Dropkick Murphys
Scotland the Brave
C'mon, C'mon- THe Von Bondies
+ Paramedic by these green eyes


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 23, 2009)

Johnny Cash!!!!! (I know....)

Anything "country" really.

I also really like It's America by Rodney Atkins.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 23, 2009)

Stewart1990 said:


> Its basically: What inspires you?



Anything Garth Brooks or Toby Keith... but I'm a redneck.  :blush:
My fav as an emergency service worker is "The Change", by Garth.  It has a bit of a public service theme to it, and I like to think that it is about me and my dedication to helping others despite the opposition I sometimes feel:

----------

One hand 
Reaches out 
And pulls a lost soul from harm 
While a thousand more go unspoken for 
They say what good have you done 
By saving just this one 
It's like whispering a prayer 
In the fury of a storm 

And I hear them saying you'll never change things 
And no matter what you do it's still the same thing 
But it's not the world that I am changing 
I do this so this world will know 
That it will not change me 

This heart 
Still believes 
The love and mercy still exist 
While all the hatred rage and so many say 
That love is all but pointless in madness such as this 
It's like trying to stop a fire 
With the moisture from a kiss 

And I hear them saying you'll never change things 
And no matter what you do it's still the same thing 
But it's not the world that I am changing 
I do this so this world will know 
That it will not change me 

As long as one heart still holds on 
Then hope is never really gone 

I hear them saying you'll never change things 
And no matter what you do it's still the same thing 
But it's not the world that I am changing 
I do this so this world we know 
Never changes me 

What I do is so 
This world will know 
That it will not change me

----------

County Fan or not, I highly recommend it.


----------



## EMTCLM (Apr 25, 2009)

life is a highway


----------



## MedicTom (Apr 25, 2009)

Favorite moment with my previous partner of 5 yrs, responding to a call lights and sirens going, speeding along (we live way out in the country and were on a straight rd) singing along to Low Rider @ the top of our lungs.

One I just found a few months ago, The Angel by Sequoyah Rain.


----------



## fma08 (Apr 25, 2009)

Life is Beautiful by Sixx A.M.


----------



## DV_EMT (Apr 25, 2009)

EMTCLM said:


> life is a highway



good song! they (rascal flats) came to the california mid state fair last year and tix sold out within the hour.

as for me, im not sure that I can answer that since i'm still looking for employment. but if i had to pick a few, im sure itd be classic rock or techno (what a clash right?). both pump me up for just about anything B)


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Apr 25, 2009)

Low Rider - War
Highway To Hell - AC/DC
Thunderstruck - AC/DC
When Love Comes To Town - B. B. King & U2
Hot For Teacher - Van Halen
My Hero - Foo Fighters
DOA - Foo Fighters
Crazy Train - Ozzy
Do You Wanna Play - Extreme
Black Betty - Spider Bait
Step Up - Drowning Pool
Same Ole Situation - Motley Crue
You've Got Another Thing Coming - Judas Priest
Heaven's A Lie - Lacuna Coil
Bring Me To Life - Evanescence
Paralyzer - Finger Eleven
Next Go Round - Nickleback
Waking The Demon - Bullet For My Valentine
Something In Your Mouth - NickleBack
Sweet Emotion - Aerosmith
Shake Me - Cinderella
Shake That - Eminem
My Head's In Mississippi - ZZ Top
Manish Boy - Muddy Waters
Running Wile - Airbourn
Let Me - Black Tide
Lit Up - Buckcherry
Indestructible - Disturbed
Down With The Sickness - Disturbed
Rock and Roll Jesus - Kidd Rock
Do You Wanna Touch Me - Joan Jett
Pride & Joy - Stevie Ray Vaughn
Voodoo Chile - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, I think MSDelta pretty much covered the list, but I would like to add the theme song from the hospital security department I worked for.

Bodies by Drowning Pool


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 29, 2009)

I can't believe you people.

Does no one listen to "Rescue Me" by Fontanella Bass!? Or, hell, even "Don't Fear the Reaper" by Blue Öyster Cult? Tsk, tsk, I'm disappointed.

I also love singing along to "I'm Gonna Live Until I Die" by Frank Sinatra.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Apr 30, 2009)

My "get excited before work" CD consists of the following...

"Keep Hope Alive" by the Crystal Method
"The Artist In The Ambulance" by Thrice
"Citizen/Soldier" by Three Doors Down
"How To Save A Life" by the Fray
"Teardrop" by Massive Attack
"Rescue Me" by Buckcherry
The Theme from _Emergency!_


----------



## GeekMedic (Apr 30, 2009)

EMT- Shock Stars


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 30, 2009)

Kookaburra said:


> Does no one listen to "Rescue Me" by Fontanella Bass!? Or, hell, even "Don't Fear the Reaper" by Blue Öyster Cult? Tsk, tsk, I'm disappointed.



Ahh. of course!


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 1, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> When i want a pick-me-up driving through Boston (or responding to a call), I blast "I'm Shipping Up To Boston" by Dropkick Murphys. There are plenty of songs related to EMS and medicine that can be interesting... everything from
> How to Save a Life -- The Fray
> Staying Alive -- BeeGees
> Wanted Dead Or Alive-- Bon Jovi
> ...



Another one bites the dust is by Thin Lizzy. (I sadly own the record lol).

As for songs, mostly country and some rock, trapt,shindown,ac/dc,toby keith,gary allen, even some alternative, and some old school hip hop.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 1, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> Another one bites the dust is by Thin Lizzy. (I sadly own the record lol).



You really sure about that?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Another_One_Bites_the_Dust


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 1, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> You really sure about that?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Another_One_Bites_the_Dust



You are right, I mixed up boys in back in town (dont ask me how) with the same beat as another one bites the dust. Chalk me up for epic fail!


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 1, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> You are right, I mixed up boys in back in town (dont ask me how) with the same beat as another one bites the dust. Chalk me up for epic fail!



No worries...I wasn't sure if Thin Lizzy did a remake or something.


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 1, 2009)

Lol, it is 80s rock, it all sounds the same anyway lol! Kinda like todays rap


----------

